# Greetings from Montana



## Blassiter (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am the Technical director/Scenic designer for a small private university in Montana, I am most proficient in Props, Scenic Art and Scenic design, though I have to say Sculpted elements and paint are my greatest loves.

I found you all on my quest for an alternative for Jax 600, during my last production. Thank you Van, for your VSSD Recipe post.


----------



## egilson1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Welcome to the Booth.


----------



## TuckerD (Sep 16, 2016)

Hi @Blassiter 

I just got back to School at Rocky in Billings. It's nice to see another Montanan. I would say more but since getting back to school things have been pretty hectic for me and I've missed several posts that I need to go back and reply to. Tonight's no exception, I'm leaving for a 9 day trip to Seattle tomorrow and I have so much to do before then. We will have to catch up another time. 

Welcome!


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Sep 16, 2016)

Welcome. Great area you're in. My son is in Glacier National Park in 10 days. I'd guess you were nearly the only performing arts for quite a distance. Kind of neat.


----------



## bdkdesigns (Sep 16, 2016)

Hello! I happened to drive through Great Falls this summer. I did my MFA in Missoula and spend my summers in Bigfork, which is pretty close to Glacier. Granted of course, I spend the rest of the year pretty much as far away from Montana as possible..in Miami. Are you in a year round position or 9 month? We may be looking for a scenic artist this upcoming summer at Bigfork. The current person sounded like this season may have been her last. She was pretty noncommittal about returning since she is pretty no longer doing theatre work the rest of the year.


----------



## Blassiter (Sep 16, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Blassiter (Sep 20, 2016)

bdkdesigns said:


> Are you in a year round position or 9 month? We may be looking for a scenic artist this upcoming summer at Bigfork. The current person sounded like this season may have been her last. She was pretty noncommittal about returning since she is pretty no longer doing theatre work the rest of the year.


 Sorry of the delay, my summer gig is currently over lapping with the University, making for very long days. I am on 10 month Aug 15- May15, I have a week comp in both directions for working during fall/spring break. I noticed that your first production opened May 13, when do you all start production?


----------



## bdkdesigns (Sep 20, 2016)

That is usually somewhere around our start date. The first show is usually self contained and small with local people and a few actors come in early. AKA, so there is at least something playing while we are paying to rent the facility for three weeks before the first two main shows open. Usually the stage manager ends up building/painting/lighting that first show as even I am not there yet. And then our end date is usually July after all of the shows are open and they keep performing in rep for another 7 weeks. All of our strike responsibilities are shop clean up related and happen before we leave in July, so no need to come back.


----------



## Blassiter (Sep 21, 2016)

That sounds Awesome.


----------

